# Redfoot tortoise names



## tyler0912 (Jul 10, 2011)

Please help i have just found out my tortoise is a male and hes' name is currently bambie but when he grows old it would be stupid any name suggestions suitable for old age?..
I was thinking Boulder! ?


----------



## FranklinAndTara (Jul 10, 2011)

Stan.... everyone loves a tortie named Stan!


----------



## tyler0912 (Jul 10, 2011)

hehe i was also thinking cruiser?


----------



## missmoofi (Jul 10, 2011)

Do you like human or more abstract names
heres a few of both
Blue - Monkey - Peanut - Clanger - Tonker

Colin - Alf - Monty - Freddie - Archie


----------



## FranklinAndTara (Jul 10, 2011)

how about Thumper? keep in line with Bambi... although Bambi was a male if memory serves!


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Jul 10, 2011)

FranklinAndTara said:


> how about Thumper? keep in line with Bambi... although Bambi was a male if memory serves!



Yes "Bambi" was a young buck, but the name is now used most often by Yuppie girls and strippers...sometimes being one and the same! 

Alternately, I think "Joshua", "Hezekiah" or "Zeke" are good names.


----------



## coreyc (Jul 10, 2011)

FranklinAndTara said:


> how about Thumper? keep in line with Bambi... although Bambi was a male if memory serves!


You are correct he was a boy  so you dont have to change his name if you dont want to


----------



## Neal (Jul 10, 2011)

Neal is a good name.


----------



## N2TORTS (Jul 10, 2011)

B....I...N...G...O.... B...I...N...G...O.....and " BINGO " .. was his name ..O'

JD~


"Bingo he's a boy"


----------



## FranklinAndTara (Jul 10, 2011)

haha, I dig the Song n Dance Portion of our evening!


----------



## Kristina (Jul 10, 2011)

My Redfoots are Amara, Romero, Malaya, and Zarina. The littlest one I just call "Black Cherry" although I am sure I will change that one day. I like to pick names in the native language of the country where they come from in the wild.


----------



## jaizei (Jul 10, 2011)

Rusty


----------



## DixieParadise (Jul 10, 2011)

My RF's are: Gypsy, Iago and Olivio

Why not change his name to BamBam, like on the Flintstone's? Although, Bambi was a boy, too.


----------



## surfthesecond (Oct 11, 2011)

I named my turt Crush from Finding Nemo


----------



## tyler0912 (Oct 11, 2011)

I stuck with Tiago!


----------

